# Azza-free thread :coffee:



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2013)

This thread is Azza-free.

Free from Comments about Azza.

Free from Azza posts.

Free from Azza pics. Or his car, wife, victims.

Violations will induce a negging, posts edited with extreme prejudice!

.... now where are the tranny cawks??


----------



## heckler7 (May 5, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 5, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 5, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2013)

^^ he's pretty


----------



## Watson (May 5, 2013)

fuck thats a big clit......


----------



## Watson (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 6, 2013)

^ (no homo!)


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Saney (May 6, 2013)

I want to have unprotected sex with all of those trannys... NOW


----------



## SloppyJ (May 6, 2013)

I wish they looked more like men.... the girly thing turns me off.


----------



## Watson (May 6, 2013)

SloppyJ said:


> I wish they looked more like men.... the girly thing turns me off.



at least some of these u can say "it was dark and he looked like a she" its called plausible deniability.....


----------



## SloppyJ (May 6, 2013)

What if there is no one to deny it to?


----------



## Watson (May 6, 2013)

SloppyJ said:


> What if there is no one to deny it to?



in that case i think u can legally marry in NZ and Canada


----------



## SloppyJ (May 6, 2013)

Perfect. Any suitors?


----------



## Watson (May 6, 2013)

shemale paris will massage ur kidneys for yah


----------



## c4x (May 7, 2013)

What in gods name did i just stumble upon.


----------



## Watson (May 7, 2013)

c4x said:


> What in gods name did i just stumble upon.



to be honest....one of the more normal threads in AG......


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2013)

Moar!


----------



## cube789 (May 9, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (May 9, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (May 9, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (May 9, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (May 9, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (May 9, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 9, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2013)

I'm stuck at the airport ... Thanks for the LHJO material lads


----------



## cube789 (May 9, 2013)

^international mercanary for hire
Ive always wondered what our Captn does


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2013)

Unregistered proctologist, amongst other things


----------



## Watson (May 9, 2013)

this one is to calm u down before the flight to avoid the flying boner syndrome


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2013)

I think the ppl sitting behind me in the lounge saw that


----------



## Watson (May 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I think the ppl sitting behind me in the lounge saw that



run if they ask ur seat number.....


----------



## seyone (May 9, 2013)




----------



## seyone (May 9, 2013)




----------



## seyone (May 9, 2013)




----------



## seyone (May 9, 2013)




----------



## seyone (May 9, 2013)




----------



## seyone (May 9, 2013)




----------



## seyone (May 9, 2013)




----------



## seyone (May 9, 2013)

c4x said:


> What in gods name did i just stumble upon.



You must be new here?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2013)

seyone said:


>



JFC!


----------



## Watson (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 11, 2013)




----------



## seyone (May 11, 2013)




----------



## seyone (May 11, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (May 11, 2013)

seyone said:


>


holly shit


----------



## Watson (May 11, 2013)

^ im thinking her dad is sooooooo proud!


----------



## charley (May 11, 2013)

seyone said:


>



.....My Kinda girl.....  she can help me sneak a bottle of Beer into the MOVIES ....


----------



## seyone (May 11, 2013)

charley said:


> .....My Kinda girl.....  she can help me sneak a bottle of Beer into the MOVIES ....



She could probably smuggle an entire six pack


----------



## Watson (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 12, 2013)




----------



## seyone (May 12, 2013)




----------



## seyone (May 12, 2013)




----------



## seyone (May 12, 2013)




----------



## heckler7 (May 12, 2013)

seyone said:


>



=


----------



## KelJu (May 12, 2013)

Griffith said:


>



God damn, that is fucking hot!


----------



## Watson (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 14, 2013)




----------

